# Comet...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been thinking about a new TV for some time now and after hours of research had settled on a Panasonic 3D model. I then spent a while searching for the best deal and found the exact model I was looking for on offer at Sevenoaks Sound and Vision that was a great price plus came with a Blu-Ray player and two pairs of glasses.

I emailed them before Christmas to confirm the deal and get their opinion on the TV itself. They were honest and said that although they had the TV and the Blu-Ray player they were waiting for the glasses to come in. I agreed to go in after Christmas by which time they expected delivery.

So on Sunday I trolled off to SSAV and went in to see said TV. The sales assistant said they only had the 37in model as they had sold out and the remaining stock at Panasonic had been bought my a 'major chain' and were no longer available to them. I checked out the 37in but was really after the 32in as we don't really like big imposing TVs in the lounge. He wouldn't reveal the name of the chain so we decided to go home and search online.

Interestingly it turned out to be Comet. I say that because I had previously checked them as a supplier and they didn't stock it at all. Nevertheless they had it at £499 so I tried to reserve one for collection. My local store and two others nearby didn't have stock so I tried to order for delivery. Once I revealed my postcode the website said delivery in my area was 'unavailable'!

Why? Do I live in a dodgy area for fucks sake?

Anyway I checked out some other stores and the nearest with the TV in stock was Ashford so I reserved it on Wednesday evening and was due to collect yesterday. Then yesterday afternoon I had a phone call from Comet to say the TV was no longer available! They offered no explanation other than to say the website was 'wrong' about stock.

Anyway today I checked again online and Comet have put the price up to £549.99! It's still not in stock so how come they can do this? Why the fuck should I pay more? I paid at a previously advertised price and expect to be able to purchase at that price but they say not because payment isn't actually taken until I collect the item.

Fuck Comet. Yet another store to add to the likes of PC World and Currys that I will no longer deal with. I hope they go the same way as that other bunch of cowboys, Dixons...

Cheers

rich


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Comet are the devil's armpit of all electrical retailers (IMHO). :x I hate them with a passion. Had a load of grief with them about 15 years ago, with a stereo which I returned for repair too many times to remember. Their customer service is non-existent. The story is too long and boring to recite here, but needless to say, I have avoided them like the plague ever since.

Get yourself on Topcashback (I think that's what it's called) and hunt for the TV you're after. Matt (TTsline02) got me onto them and although I've only made a few purchases, it's a decent tool to use for both sourcing the item and saving some money.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

So what tv have you chosen now?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wazman999 said:


> So what tv have you chosen now?


I'm after the Panasonic TXL32DT30B. Fantastic picture with 3D, built in Freesat HD and Freeview HD. Also gets BBC iPlayer and can record via USB so it matches our needs perfectly.

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

burns said:


> Comet are the devil's armpit of all electrical retailers (IMHO). :x I hate them with a passion. Had a load of grief with them about 15 years ago, with a stereo which I returned for repair too many times to remember. Their customer service is non-existent. The story is too long and boring to recite here, but needless to say, I have avoided them like the plague ever since.
> 
> Get yourself on Topcashback (I think that's what it's called) and hunt for the TV you're after. Matt (TTsline02) got me onto them and although I've only made a few purchases, it's a decent tool to use for both sourcing the item and saving some money.


I had a similar experience with Pixmania who are currently offering the best price on the TV. I hate them with a passion however and will not use them after a horrendous customer service experience trying to get a refund on a LaCie hard drive.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

AVForums said:


> Comet were just sold a week ago for just £2, yes that is not a typo £2. If things keep going the way they are with the economy etc they may not be there in the next year or so. The company that bought them out said they are only interested in keeping the business for 18 months at most.


Been looking at TVs in Comet as I can get 10% off through work , thing is it only brings them to the John Lewis price when you add in the warranty .


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just been to Currys and bought a 51" Samsung Plasma TV for £440, a Samsung 3D Blu Ray/DVD player for £129.99 and a Hotpoint frost free fridge freezer for £299.99 was £529.99.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> AVForums said:
> 
> 
> > Comet were just sold a week ago for just £2, yes that is not a typo £2. If things keep going the way they are with the economy etc they may not be there in the next year or so. The company that bought them out said they are only interested in keeping the business for 18 months at most.
> ...


I'd much prefer to buy from John Lewis as we would get rewarded for using a Partnership card. The problem is they don't have it!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Frankly you only have the illusion of choice with electrical retailers on the British high street. Basically you have Comet and then a bunch of others like Currys and PCWorld who you might assume to be in competition but all really part of the Dixons group of companies. You can tell from the adverts from most of these companies that their good prices are usually on end-of-line products anyway.



> I had a similar experience with Pixmania who are currently offering the best price on the TV.


Always expensive when I've looked. Dixons has a 90% stake in Pixmania's parent company Fotovista anyway. Real choice huh?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Frankly you only have the illusion of choice with electrical retailers on the British high street.


Absolutely right and I don't generally buy anything from any of them. They seem to have a grubbiness and dishonesty about them that I dislike intensely, hence originally going to SSAV...

However, I'm always prepared to forego my principles if they have what I want, in a sealed box, at the right price and I don't have to endure the sales patter! :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> wazman999 said:
> 
> 
> > So what tv have you chosen now?
> ...


Any use?

http://www.richersounds.com/product/lcd-tv/panasonic/viera-txl32dt30/pana-txl32dt30


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

burns said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > wazman999 said:
> ...


Yes, thanks.

I've seen Richersounds and we have one locally but they only have a total of four in stock, one each at Bath, Cambridge, Plymouth and Romford. None of these locations is nearby and they will not move stock between locations. Also to quote their website...

"Some may be ex-display, ex-repair or missing accessories...'

That puts me off too, but thanks for the thought!


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought a Panasonic surroud sound from Richersound(After being messed around by Comet).They also had none in stock but ordered it direct from Japan.It took a few weeks to arrive but was worth it,as it was the only model i was interested in.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

On all our three purchases TV, DVD and fridge freezer i have saved almost £500, more money to spend on our Audi collection.


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

dealt with Richer Sounds when buying AV kit in a business capacity and i have to admit i have always been impressed with them.

prices are great, often better than we can buy from a proper distributor offering us trade prices. kit purchased has always been 1st grade with sealed boxes.

also have used Edinburgh, Glasgow and Cardiff branches to pickup direct from and they have always been helpfull and a real credit to the high street.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm really happy with what I've bought in the end...

http://tinyurl.com/7ket8ll

Comet want £1278 for this package and that excludes delivery and the DVDs. 

Can't wait for it all to arrive tomorrow...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Why not look at a different model? Our Samsung we just got is immense


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> Why not look at a different model? Our Samsung we just got is immense


I have a Samsung TV right now. It's been great until the sound died.

Samsung support is shite.

Panasonic picture quality is leagues above everyone! Plus I got it for a steal!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Comet are now being sued by Microsoft - http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-573518 ... 7-1_3-0-20


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I must admit I hate comet with a passion there customer service is abysmal. I would only by a TV from Costco or John Lewis or Sony center.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

stevebeechTA said:


> I must admit I hate comet with a passion there customer service is abysmal. I would only by a TV from Costco or John Lewis or Sony center.


Well I can't fault the service I have received from LeConcepts...

http://www.leconcepts.com

The response to my initial email enquiry was immediate, the ordering process painless, the whole package was in stock and they promised FREE next day delivery. I was notified when the package was ready for despatch, when it had been collected and sent a link to track it.

Then next day by 10.30am I had the TV in my hallway. The box contained everything promised and they'd even completed the registration and guarantee forms. They also provided copies of the original invoice so I could claim the free BluRay DVDs direct from Panasonic using the forms - again provided.

The TV itself is awesome and watching BBC iPlayer in HD on the TV is unbelievable. The quality is fantastic!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rustyintegraleSamsung support is shite. [/quote said:


> I beg to differ  viewtopic.php?f=8&t=255251
> 
> Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> rustyintegraleSamsung support is shite. [/quote:ff1flnx1 said:
> 
> 
> > I beg to differ  viewtopic.php?f=8&t=255251
> ...


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Wonder how long Comet will be able to keep going...a lot of underwriters have stopped insuring debts on them at the end of year, supply will dry up at some point.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegraleSamsung support is shite. [/quote:3ltff7zu said:
> ...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That looks like a very good deal Rich.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Strange they aren't competetitive fot the D8000 I want , would be handy them being local too.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:? :? mmm,,, i wish i was broke enough to spend 1200 qd on a telly , mmm !!,,, :? :? ,,, :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

roddy said:


> :? :? mmm,,, i wish i was broke enough to spend 1200 qd on a telly , mmm !!,,, :? :? ,,, :wink:


Wanted it before Christmas but the new Cooper S got in the way :wink: Prices should drop considerably in the next couple of weeks as the new year models are announced So I wouldn't buy just yet.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'm really happy with what I've bought in the end...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/7ket8ll
> 
> ...


sounds tha absoloute biz 8)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Comet want £1278 for this package and that excludes delivery and the DVDs.


"You know where to come" :lol:

Yeah, somewhere else.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Comet have got terrible.

I bought a new Fridge/Freezer after the previous one from Currys needed repairing for the fourth time in 2 and a half years and I got sick of paying best part of £100 for each repair.

Ordered it and explained our kitchen is on the first floor (being a 3 story) house, no issues the salesman said.

Come delivery day, they refused to deliver it to the kitchen so I said that's not acceptable, they would let me contact Comet while they were there so they ended up taking it back. I rang Comet instantly and they re-arranged delivery with a different team.

Two days before delivery got another call, oh we now don't have that one in stock :evil:

I rang the manager and he said they had sold the one originally delivered as I had refused delivery and would be getting any more in for 3 weeks. This was at the height of summer with no fridge/freezer. I asked how he could sell my Fridge/Freezer as I'd actually paid for the thing.

After lots of arguing he agreed to give me the model up worth £100 more for the same price. Give me £25 off the total bill and not charge extra for the extended warranty as the new one was worth more. The delivery guys thankfully brought it up to the kitchen no problems.

Not good customer service at all.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

I went to Comet first before Xmas when I was after a TV,the picture source on all the TV's in-store was so shite you couldnt tell em apart.
Toodled off to the new'ish Currys superstore and snagged a Samsung "floaty screen" 3D smart TV...top bollox.
Also got a picture set-up DVD off Amazon and boy what a difference,picture has gone from amazing to fookin insane.
Put on the blu ray of "Revenge of the Sith" and my head exploded,even non-techy wifey was like "wtf omg pic is unreal".
Comet can go do one.........


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

audimad said:


> On all our three purchases TV, DVD and fridge freezer i have saved almost £500, more money to spend on our Audi collection.


Bought another Audi, had to put some more money towards it, collecting it today.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I will only buy from Richer Sounds or John Lewis. Fuck the rest of them, most of the sales staff are numptys anyway. They know fuck all about fuck all.


----------

